# Related Sites > SQL Course >  how to pause a stored procedure?

## rubiconne

How do I pause a stored procedure X seconds?

Does any function exists like sleep in sybase to do this?


Thank you.

----------


## MAK

I believe it is "waitfor"

----------


## skhanal

WAITFOR DELAY '000:00:xx' 

waits xx seconds.

----------

